# Best knee pads?



## paramed60 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm looking for the best knee pads for shingling. Need good grip for the steep pitchs, straps that don't dig into the back of your knee's, don't slide up when you put your weight on your knee's at steep pitchs, and don't wear out every week from abrasion on the shingles.

Anybody have any suggestions? 

I have been using the standard neoprene ones with leather straps sold at roofing supply stores but the leather straps are quite uncomfortable.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

hi 
check out skillers workwear. they have a built in knee pad (removable). they are called snickers workwear in ireland. i use them for slating and tiling. they are very strong. i buy 2 pairs at one time and they will last me 12 - 18 months. i wouldnt work without them . i know if you look on line you will get them for 20 dollars simply because the logo is faded or something trivial like that. or you can buy them brand new. 
cheers 
jason


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I just use the inside of an old sofa cushion. Sticks well, protects the shingles, easy on the knees, and the price is right.


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> I just use the inside of an old sofa cushion. Sticks well, protects the shingles, easy on the knees, and the price is right.


sometimes i use a rock to hammer in the nails. lol:laughing:


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

You may laugh, but you might be surprised to find out how many roofers in The States use this. Its so comfortable that many guys refer to them as "Cadillacs".

Oh, and BTW, I use a roofing hatchet or nail gun to drive nails


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

in all fairness, your right. practicallity rules the day. if you can find something that does the job and its cheaper .....use it.
cheers
jason


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Kuny knee pads work awesome and last about 6mths for me.:yes:


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to use Monster Knee Pads, but the newer ones are made too narrow.










Now, I use these:











The gel really helps out, they dont' bunch up, easy on/easy off and superiorly comfortable and tough.

CLC makes them now.

Here's an article you might be interested in.


http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=0&articleID=501477


:thumbup:


----------



## RoofingSafety (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kuny Knee Pads*



Interloc said:


> Kuny knee pads work awesome and last about 6mths for me.:yes:


We distribute Kuny Knee Pads to roofing suppliers and LBM in Canada and the USA. These pads are great because they have a gel insert for extra comfort and soft outer shell to provide excellent grip. The double straps keep the pads secure around the knee. 

To locate a distributor visit http://www.roofersworld.com/bananaknife_dealerinfo.htm


----------



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm with outlaw on the sofa cushions. By far the cheapest and most comfortable. You would also be surprised how well you can move around on a steep roof using a cushion. Sticks like glue.


----------



## neon_tiger (Jul 1, 2010)

With the cushions... how do u strap them to your knees... I herd ductape... gunna give it a shot forsure


----------



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

I always just lay the hole cushion on the roof and move it as I go.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

roofing for Jesus said:


> I always just lay the hole cushion on the roof and move it as I go.


 Same.


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

that is soooooo funny there is no way i would ever u couch cushion. i used mcguire rubber knee pads they work the best for me


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

If any one looking for knee pads for safety I would suggest always proknee knee pads to them. It is very comfort working on roof. As a roofer I am using this knee pads from 3 Years.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Jasonthompson said:


> that is soooooo funny there is no way i would ever u couch cushion. i used mcguire rubber knee pads they work the best for me


 try it you'll be surprised


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Knee pads gives good safety to contractors but safety means a contractor safety is more important than the project and also he need to protect himself along with roof safety.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

volleyball knee pads would work best- stay in place under your pants, very comfortable, $9/pr at the great satan...try it!

Mobile roofing professionals
Licensed roofing contractors


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lately it seems like fewer big box stores are carrying the leather knee pads. Have always worn these and have tried a few of the plastic/rubber ones and never get much life out of them.

For years used to use the ones from my old fastener supply house but when the manufacturing moved from US to Mexico the quality went down the straps would break. They were leather with a double section riveted to the top. $35 a pair, worth every penny.


----------



## Dan Gravelle (Jan 7, 2011)

quit roofing...lol there are no alternatives. or try standing up instead of kneeling itll give your candy cane knees a break...or try a skyhook.


----------



## mickeymouseroofing (Feb 3, 2011)

To the guys that are using the sofa cushions.. How are you attaching them to your knee's? Are you using straps?

Thanks!

~Matt


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

ya just sit on them, move them when you move..


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

Interloc said:


> Kuny knee pads work awesome and last about 6mths for me.:yes:


 i agree been using knunys for over 15 years straps dont undo in wet weather you get some pulling but over all they work tried lots of others just keep coming of are riding up


----------



## mrpink7 (Sep 13, 2011)

paramed60 said:


> I'm looking for the best knee pads for shingling. Need good grip for the steep pitchs, straps that don't dig into the back of your knee's, don't slide up when you put your weight on your knee's at steep pitchs, and don't wear out every week from abrasion on the shingles.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> I have been using the standard neoprene ones with leather straps sold at roofing supply stores but the leather straps are quite uncomfortable.


I use a set of foam knee pads that slide down my trousers. They seem to sork like a charm. 

Hope this helps 

Ladders UK Direct
http://www.laddersukdirect.co.uk/Combination-ladders.htm


----------



## paso fino roofing (Nov 8, 2011)

*paso fino roofer*

Hey man. I use elastic cushioned wrestling knee pads underneath the good ol fashioned leather knee pads with the felt glued behind them and one strap that keeps them in place.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Jasonthompson said:


> that is soooooo funny there is no way i would ever u couch cushion. i used mcguire rubber knee pads they work the best for me


Laugh all you like ...

You can buy roofing cushions here they are so popular. They are faster, safer, more comfortable, and more versatile than knee pads. The ones you buy are much better than couch cushions, no white fuzzy stuff to remove, a little thinner ... The couch cushions are better for sitting bundles on though, the thickness helps level out the load better.

They stick to the roof, and give you sit on it. It keeps the shingles from burning you when the sun is beaming on them, you can set materials on them to keep them from sliding ...

I use two or three of them at a time, grab the last one and throw it where you need to be. You can get on a steeper roof than with cougar paws.

When I'm walking on the roof, I carry it on my up-slope side so if I start to slide, I can just sit on it. 16:12 is no problem.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes couch cushions. Not to keep you on the roof, to keep you off the roof. See a free couch- grab some cushions- but don't get caught- what is a couch without cushions?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

mickeymouseroofing said:


> To the guys that are using the sofa cushions.. How are you attaching them to your knee's? Are you using straps?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Matt


Duct tape - one to each knee, and one to your a$$ :laughing:


----------



## smithdavid (Mar 12, 2012)

A number of construction workers and plumbers use shin guards for knee protection. Sure, inexpensive options like this do exist, but you will find that by spending more for superior knee protection, you will save in money and suffering for the future.





----------
Lafayette general contractors


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I use volleyball pads, they stretch to fit and last a couple months. I believe they cost about 5 dollars a pair and work great.


----------



## marcus (Jun 16, 2015)

*Knee Pad Suggestion*

Check out the Total Comfort knee pads:www.totalcomfortmedical.com

They have a curved strap, so they don't pinch behind your legs and they have memory foam on the inside. For 35 bucks, you can't beat it.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Sofa cushions are the best I've sat 12/12 with them


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

started wearing knee pads about 5 years ago, before i could squat down or bend over. found out they were a real life saver when its 110 degrees out and thew shingles are about 150+ degrees. finally bought a pair of these at lowes, just had to buy another pair a month back. like the upper support that moves with your bending.


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

These cushions are extraordinary on the grounds that they have a gel embed for additional solace and delicate external shell to give fantastic hold.


----------

